# Is 2 Protein shakes a day too much?



## Biggzy (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey everyone.

Right now I take one protein shake after every workout, usually in the morning/afternoon around 11am-12pm. Its a Whey Protein shake. My goal right now is to bulk up. So my question is.

Should I throw in another shake at night, one with a good mix of casein protein? Or should I just try and eat more animal proteins? 

Does anyone else do 2 protein shakes a day? How do you like it? Any positive gains?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2007)

I do 3.

one in the morning when i first wakeup with oats
then hit the gym 45-60mins later
then I drink another one with oats
the final one is before bed, its a micellar casein mix


----------



## kruegs35 (Feb 11, 2008)

Supplements are meant to supplement. If you cannot get enough protein from your regular diet, or you are getting too much fat from your protein sources, then incorporate a protein supplement. No one can tell you a definite number of protein shakes you should be drinking, you need to evaluate your diet to determine your needs.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 11, 2008)

I have two every day, one right before my workout and one straight after it.

Works for me


----------



## Mags (Feb 11, 2008)

Take 1/1.5 g of protein per lb of bodyweight to support growth. Try and obtain this from whole 'food' protein sources like fish, eggs, chicken and beef etc. Then use shakes to top up the rest. 

Ideally, plan it so they fall into their most effective parts of your day, like - similar to PreMier - one for breakfast when a fast-digesting whey will be beneficial after a night without carbs and protein, post workout and then again before bed (and you were right in your assumption - casein would be a better option here).


----------



## nni (Feb 11, 2008)

1.5-1.8 g per KG of bodyweight.


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

Biggzy said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Right now I take one protein shake after every workout, usually in the morning/afternoon around 11am-12pm. Its a Whey Protein shake. My goal right now is to bulk up. So my question is.
> 
> ...



You are doing fine man.  To get the optimal gains try to get protein every 2 1/2 to 3 hours.  Make sure that 3 to 5 of the protein you intake is from solid foods.  Try to get at least 1-2 times your body weight in protein for the optimal gains.  This routine worked wonders for me when I played football.  I weighed 260 with 12% bodyfat lifting 430 on bench 700squat and 700deadlift all at the young age of 18 and this routine had a lot of contribution.


----------

